# Telus and bell show data plans.



## Mamma (Mar 22, 2005)

Well here we have telus and bells new iPhone plans. 
Telus is offering four plan levels with three extras each to chose from, for a total of twelve different plan options. Each plan provides subsidized iPhone pricing of $99CAD for the 8GB iPhone 3G (black), $199CAD for the 16GB iPhone 3G S (black/white), and $299CAD for the 32GB iPhone 3G S (black/white).

The actual plans from Telus do not change with respect to the iPhone you choose. The prices begin at $50CAD for 150 minutes and 500 MB data and move up to $100CAD for 500 minutes and 3GB data; all plans include a 36-month contract term. Additionally, all plans include mobile tethering with the iPhone. All plans excluding the entry-level $50CAD/mo. plan include an option for unlimited messaging.

Bell has also announced their pricing and availability; actual iPhone pricing is the same as the Telus offering ranging from $99CAD for the 8GB iPhone 3G to $299CAD for the 32GB iPhone 3G S.

Bell's monthly plans start at $55CAD and include 300 minutes with 1GB data (tethering included) and increase up to $95CAD including 500 minutes with and 3GB data. As with Telus, all plans include a 36-month contract. Unlike Telus, however, the Bell plans include unlimited Wi-Fi at any Starbucks location.

Not one to be left out of all the press buzz, Rogers may be announcing a new plan for $95CAD/mo. An anonymous tipster reports that the Rogers plan will include 700 minutes and 1GB data with tethering included. The plan will also feature unlimited messaging.

Things are definitely heating up in Canada for iPhone users. Each provider is offering a little something different in terms of minutes, data, and extras. As always, don't forget to consider your coverage area, which iPhone in Canada has helpfully compared for you here. 


Updated iPhone 3G, 3GS pricing and availability for Canada announced - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The "source" for that blog post is a blog post.

Not saying it won't happen like that, just saying pricing will be announced when it's announced.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That $55 one from Bell sounds great. The only thing is that doesn't include call display or voicemail. Add another $15 for that, another $8 for bs fees and you're at $75-85 bucks like the rest of us. 

I don't see anything great here.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Even if it's not "official" i'm sure we can expect more of the same, regardless of who offers it.

i guess hoping that there wouldn't be collusion between the telecoms would be asking too much.

Thanks CRTC!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

It's weird that the plans seem to lean towards more voice time and less data than Rogers, even though the iPhone has reduced the amount of voice minutes I used, but increased the data a lot.


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

HowEver said:


> The "source" for that blog post is a blog post. (...) pricing will be announced when it's announced.


I agree. I also read that if your contract with Bell is still running, you'll have to pay the full price (600$) for an iPhone. Scary.


----------



## Choopi (May 23, 2009)

Either way, compared to the US (and not to mention the REST of the world) we are getting boned pretty hard.

Meet the new boss......


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

HowEver said:


> The "source" for that blog post is a blog post.
> 
> Not saying it won't happen like that, just saying pricing will be announced when it's announced.


I agree. Until I see something on the Telus website, I'm not going to make any assumptions.


----------



## cyberphox (Jul 11, 2007)

too bad no one wants to pay 80-100 dollars a month...we all want unlimited everything for $50


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

yes, and shouldn't we. I'd love to give up my landline with 500 minutes of LD (Canada-wide) but to outfit myself and my wife is prohibitively expensive if we go with iPhones.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Gilles said:


> I agree. I also read that if your contract with Bell is still running, you'll have to pay the full price (600$) for an iPhone. Scary.


I got the same thing from Telus. They are offering me a $200 discount, but that's $200 off the the no contract price (so $600 for the 32GB, $500 for the 16GB). It was originally only a $150 discount, but they were being kind when they added $50 on to it for me.  

It would cost me less to cancel my current contract and sign up with someone else for an iPhone, either the 16GB or 32GB 3GS. I told them that and they still wouldn't budge, except for some freebies on my current voice plan, which will likely be null and void when I get an iPhone plan anyway. I've been with them for 9 years and have 2 accounts with them, so it's not like I'm a "new" client.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I'm just over 18 months into a 3 year BlackBerry plan with Telus and haven't called yet about an iPhone upgrade. I've been a customer since the Clearnet days. It is probably a waste of my time since I'm not willing to pay $500 to get the iPhone.

Hardware costs aside, the data plans are a joke. Using Telus BlackBerry overage fees as an example, 1GB of additional data (say, in a high usage month) will be billed at $0.05/MB or $51.20/GB (1024 x $0.05). That's exorbitant, IMHO.


----------



## adam.sn (Feb 7, 2007)

I wouldn't mind paying the full $800 for the iPhone if they let me keep my $15 unlimited data plan and my voice plan the way it is. I'd still be ahead of the game in the long run... I wonder.

Cheers
- Adam


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

adam.sn said:


> I wouldn't mind paying the full $800 for the iPhone if they let me keep my $15 unlimited data plan and my voice plan the way it is. I'd still be ahead of the game in the long run... I wonder.


I wouldn't either! That's a sweet plan!


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here is a more detailed look at bells pricing plans


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

corey111 said:


> Here is a more detailed look at bells pricing plans


All of those plans imply that if you are responsible for txt mess beyond 5 predesignated numbers. Shame on them!

Does anyone know if you can simply buy a Bell SIM card and activate it on an unlocked iphone?

I refuse to call Bangalore for further information. Not that I have anything against Bangalore, it's just that direct service from Canada is preferred.


----------



## olias (Sep 11, 2006)

Canadians pay more for mobile service than most industrialized countries. I blame the CRTC for allowing the big guys to buy up the competition. Fido certainly didn't last long before Rogers gobbled it up and Virgin Canada is now %100 owned by Bell.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm glad that the bad guy spotlight is no longer on Rogers/Fido, they're all equally crooks.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bell failed*

Bell, and telus by default, had a rare opportunity to break some of rogers' momentum by creating decent plans that could have helped them regain customers. Instead they failed... I built an 85$ plan, like the one that I have with my rogers iPhone plan. 35$ voice plan (which I just changed to unlimited local network calling), 30$ 6gb data and 20$ iphone visual voicemail value pack. For bell, their 20$ value pack, which seems like the only option on the website right now for visual voicemail etc, gives only 250 outgoing texts, and I don't know if it includes mms too. Which is included in rogers' value pack too, btw. I called bell to talk to them about the iphone on their network, the girl argued with me, she was trying to convince me that bell were selling special exclusive iphones that were hspa+ only. I called rogers to change my plan, and I had a very nice experience, she helped me with everything I asked. This is all I have to say...


----------



## olias (Sep 11, 2006)

Yeah, competition is good for us and at least there will be 3 choices for the iPhone. But with locked hardware and different systems the customer can't go to the competition without buying a new phone.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*switching is possible*

Actually, as of right now, every iphone is unlockable.

Although this is still a rumour and the details have not yet been established, but apparently the cellphones that will be sold in the apple store will be unlocked when they come out of the box, then when they get a carrier sim card put in they might become locked. However I've never heard of an iphone locking to an inserted sim card before. If it comes from the factory unlocked, it probably will remain that way, unless apple developed a new system specifically for Canada. And we all know that will never happen! I'm not saying that the iphone you buy at the apple store is unlocked right now, but they could be in the future. It's a supply thing, having to maintain four separate carrier iphones in stock it just too much of a hassle. IMHO, buy from the apple store.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

ras.lucas said:


> Bell, and telus by default, had a rare opportunity to break some of rogers' momentum by creating decent plans that could have helped them regain customers. Instead they failed...


I totally agree. They saw that Rogers was gouging iPhone customers and figured they could do the same to pay off the infrastructure upgrades sooner. It's nothing but greed... and a little collusion.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*Bell network problems*

Btw, I've been getting panicked text messages from my gf for the last hour about me not answering her texts, but I have been. I am rogers, she is bell, cdma phone. would it be to soon to suspect network issues? lol


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Assuming Telus includes the iPhone on their Smartphone 45 combo plan, the iPhone would be a decent deal. 250 minutes, 5 nationwide numbers and 500 MB of data. Definitely better than Bell. 

Your Choice Smartphone Combo 45 |  Your Choice Plans |  Plans |  TELUS Mobility

Realistically, most of us only call the same 3 or 4 numbers all the time: Work, home, spouse and child.


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*my5*



Eric0 said:


> Realistically, most of us only call the same 3 or 4 numbers all the time: Work, home, spouse and child.


not necessarily, everyone is different, you may, which is why that plan works for you, but for others it does not work. I'm looking for unlimited texts with bell. I find their value pack ridiculous! it has 250 sent text vs rogers' unlimited, for 20$. Bell should have made it 15$ for the 250, then 20$ unlimited, so they are competing, and giving opportunity to get a slightly cheaper plan.

How much money do you think it costs them to give a person unlimited texts? seriously?


----------



## ras.lucas (Oct 9, 2008)

*oh... IC*



Eric0 said:


> Assuming Telus includes the iPhone on their Smartphone 45 combo plan, the iPhone would be a decent deal. 250 minutes, 5 nationwide numbers and 500 MB of data. Definitely better than Bell.
> 
> Your Choice Smartphone Combo 45*|* Your Choice Plans*|* Plans*|* TELUS Mobility


Ya, I looked at this plan, not bad, assuming the voicemail and call display remain the same, that would be a great plan, switch it to text messages, would be good. The only real issue it 500mb means no tethering, which I have found very useful. Then again, different needs, different plans. Still better than Bell. 

We sometimes call Rogers Robbers right? Should me make up a name for bell too?


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

It's more of the same old, same old. 

Bell and Telus are just as greedy as Rogers and probably not going to play low ball with any of their price plans. Afterall, they need to re-coup the billion dollars they spent on the new network. 

The one entity that might have stirred up the industry norms, Globalive, unfortunately has been shut out by the CRTC because of foreign ownership rules.


----------



## klukkluk (Feb 12, 2008)

Could it be that prices in Canada are so high because of the fact that it is a big country (network) with relatively few people? 
Someone has to pay for it I guess :greedy:


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought Bell would give Rogers/Fido a run for their money and make them compete for customers but then I read the plan table and I thought it was pretty anemic.

What disappoints me with the Bell plans is the lower ones don't include call display and visual voicemail, and the number of daytime minutes is low, which is further compounded by the fact that nights begin at 9 PM.

If I switched to Bell from my current Fido iPhone plan, the data wouldn't be an issue nor would the cost of the device but my voice usage would raise my bill substantially higher than it is now.

_"We don't care. We don't have to. We're the telephone company."_


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Amiga2000HD said:


> _"We don't care. We don't have to. We're the telephone company."_


Precisely. They only need to speak to existing Bell/Telus users who they'll gladly 'update' them to an iPhone and lock them in for another 36 months. 

They know Rogers/Fido iPhone owners themselves are locked and need not sweeten the pot for at least another year.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

At least the iPhone is available on Fido. Any chance Solo and Koodo will get the iPhone?


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Well no luck from Telus on having better prices. Looks like Canadians are getting juiced again.


----------



## RiceBoy (Aug 1, 2009)

Telus doesn't even list Visual Voicemail, Name Display, or Who Called as any features available on their iPhone plans. I hope that's just an accidental omission.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I think I'll let things settle down before I approach them about getting an upgrade. Their customer service isn't the best during non-busy times


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I have a $200 credit with Bell, but am not sure if I want an iPhone - I find it a bit big for my uses - no video, games and limited internet. Perhaps the size would be perfect if I had man hands.... But this isn't why I'm commenting....

What I would like to know is if I decide to get the iPhone, will Bell hack it to bits so it's so crippled like they did every other phone they've ever had? (For instance, my current phone has bluetooth, but I can't mark all and send it to my computer, I can only send one item at a time, but this isn't the case under another provider with the same phone.) OR was Apple smart and tell Bell to play nice with their customers? Who would want a crippled iphone???


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

why can't I just get a little adapter for my Touch that let's me use it online anywhere? I'd pay for that monthly.


----------



## Jmain (Apr 30, 2005)

Does anyone know if Bell is restricting any of the Features or charging more to use certain features in the Iphone (GPS, Streaming video etc)?


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

singingcrow said:


> What I would like to know is if I decide to get the iPhone, will Bell hack it to bits so it's so crippled like they did every other phone they've ever had? (For instance, my current phone has bluetooth, but I can't mark all and send it to my computer, I can only send one item at a time, but this isn't the case under another provider with the same phone.) OR was Apple smart and tell Bell to play nice with their customers? Who would want a crippled iphone???


It won't be crippled. No way Apple is going to design special software just for Bell.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Man has anyone seen Telus and Bell's 3G coverage? There's 3G coverage in places where Rogers and Fido doesn't have ANY coverage whatsoever! (Looking at Clearwater north of Kamloops... I don't go back into Rogers/Fido reception area until 40km north of Kamloops about 1/3 of the way north.

Coverage maps: Canada mobile & high speed |  Coverage and Travelling |  Support |  TELUS Mobility


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Man has anyone seen Telus and Bell's 3G coverage? There's 3G coverage in places where Rogers and Fido doesn't have ANY coverage whatsoever! (Looking at Clearwater north of Kamloops... I don't go back into Rogers/Fido reception area until 40km north of Kamloops about 1/3 of the way north.
> 
> Coverage maps: Canada mobile & high speed*|* Coverage and Travelling*|* Support*|* TELUS Mobility



I was just in Clearwater for family function, and had absolutely no service with Rogers from about half an hour outside of Kamloops. I asked the hotel staff about it, and they just laughed. The entire town is on Bell/Telus, because Rogers doesn't even acknowledge they exist. Most rural areas are hit and miss with Rogers, though. Take a drive up from Vancouver to Prince George and watch how many times you have no service! It's very disappointing.


----------

